# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Almanya'da tersine göç korkusu

## bozok

*Almanya'da tersine göç korkusu*


*
Arife Yıldız ünal / AA*

Türk-Alman Ticaret ve Sanayi Odası Başkan Vekili Nihat Sorgeç, Almanyağda doğup büyüyen ve iyi eğitim gören Türklerin, Almanyağdan ayrıldıklarını ifade ederek, "Almanya bundan endişe duyuyor. On binlerce Türk akademisyenin Almanyağdan Türkiyeğye kaçışları, yetkililer tarafından endişeyle izleniyor. Almanyağda bir kişinin üniversite eğitim maliyeti 200 bin Avrodur. Büyük masraflar harcayarak yetiştirdiği kişilerin tekrar Türkiyeğye dönmemesi için Alman yetkililer çare arıyor" dedi.

Sorgeç, AA muhabirine yaptığı açıklamada, son zamanlarda Almanyağdan Türkiyeğye yoğun şekilde yaşanan Türk göçünü engellemek amacıyla 6 yıl önce Almanyağda Uyum Bakanlığı kurulduğunu anımsatarak, bu bakanlığın uyumu gerçekleştirmeyle ilgili çalışmalar yaptığını belirtti.

Türkiyeğde faaliyette bulunan 4 bin 600 Alman şirketinde 100 bin kişinin çalıştığını anlatan Sorgeç, "Türkiyeğde faaliyet gösteren ünlü firmaların menajerlerine bakın Almanyağda müthiş eğitim gören Türklerin olduğunu görürsünüz" diye konuştu.

Almanyağdan Türkiyeğye Türk göçünü engellemek amacıyla 6 yıl önce Almanyağda Uyum Bakanlığı kurulduğunu anlatan Sorgeç, şöyle konuştu:

"Uyumu nasıl gerçekleştirebiliriz çalışmaları yapılıyor. En üst derecede. şu anda daha iyi daha güzel kucak açma istekleri var. Almanyağda doğup büyüyen ve iyi eğitim gören Türkler, Almanyağdan ayrılmak istiyor. Almanya bundan endişe duyuyor. On binlerce Türk akademisyenin Almanyağdan Türkiyeğye kaçışları, yetkililer tarafından endişeyle izleniyor. Almanyağda bir kişinin üniversite eğitim maliyeti 200 bin Avrodur. Büyük masraflar harcayarak yetiştirdiği kişilerin tekrar Türkiyeğye dönmemesi için Alman yetkililer çare arıyor. üte yandan hala 50 yıl önce gelen göçün uyumsuzluk sorunları var. 40 yıldır orada yaşayıp 3 kelime Almanca bilmeyen vatandaşlarımız var maalesef. Türkiyeğde yaşayan kişiler, Almanyağda yaşayan Türklerden daha Avrupalı. Yani sizler, son 50 yılda muhteşem bir yol katettiniz, bizler Almanyağda yaşayan Türkler, olduğumuz yerde saydık, gelişemedik. Almanyağda Türkler, kendi köylerini kurdular, bir arada yaşadılar, dışa açılmadılar. İki taraf da bizimle ilgilenmedi. Bizler, iki taraf arasında sıkıştı. Türkiyeğye milyarlarca lira para getirdik altın yumurtlayan tavuk olarak, Almanyağda iş gücü olduk ama iki taraf için de insan olarak görülmedik."

*-"BİZE, ğTüRK KüKENLİ ALMANLARğ DENİLMELİ"-* 

Almanyağda yaşayan Türklere Almanyağda yaşayan "Türk kökenli Almanlar" denilmesi gerektiğini ifade eden Sorgeç, "Bizler ne kadar çabuk uyum sağlayıp, kendimizi kabul ettirirsek Türkiyeğyi ve Türkleri, daha iyi temsil edebiliriz" diye konuştu.

Türkiyeğden Almanyağya ilk olarak 1961 yılında işçi göçü olarak başlayan göçün 50 yıl sonra donanımlı elemanlar için gerçekleşeceğini ifade eden Sorgeç, "Ancak, Almanyağda teknik dallarda, özel sektörde, hizmet sektöründe eleman sıkıntısı yaşanıyor. Yani hasta ve yaşlı bakıcı, teknisyen, tıbbi sekreter gibi ara mesleklerde çalışacak işçilere ihtiyaç var. Yani Türkiyeğdeki meslek lisesi mezunları, Almanyağda çalışabilir" diye konuştu.

*-TüRKLERİN YüZDE 22ğSİ İşSİZ-* 

üte yandan, üalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik Bakanlığı Dış İlişkiler ve Yurtdışı İşçi Hizmetleri Genel Müdürlüğünden alınan bilgiye göre, 2 milyon 435 bin 230 Türkün yaşadığı Almanyağda, 805 bin 750 Türk, Alman vatandaşlığına geçerken, 1 milyon 629 bin 480 Türk ise hala Türk vatandaşı olarak söz konusu ülkede ikamet ediyor.

Türk vatandaşı olan 852 bin 633ğü erkekten 330 bin 401ği, 776 bin 847 olan kadınlardan ise 143 bin 981ği çalışırken, 70 bin Türk ise bağımsız iş yapıyor.

Almanyağda 146 bin 427 Türk işsiz iken, Türk vatandaşlar arasındaki işsizlik oranı ise yüzde 22,2 oldu.


26.09.2011 11:38 / *VATAN*

----------

